#  > 【巍峨峻山】 公告服務區 >  > 肉球蓋印處 >  > [祝賀] 歐卡斯生日快樂~

## 夜月之狼

如題XDDDD"

生日快樂哦~

----------


## 幻貓

生日快樂~~

蛋糕砸呀~~~


〈說不定買個大一點的蛋糕就埋住了？→因為是"柴雞"嘛~XDDDDD〉

----------


## 妤

歐卡卡生日快樂\˙u˙/~

----------


## 鎧伊‧薩

生日快樂啦(丟蛋糕!!!ˋˇˊ)/

----------


## 獨

生日快樂!!
(蛋糕炮彈~)

----------


## 奈良

生日快樂!!!
又老了一歲喔...XD
等雞長肥一點 就可以叫阿修處理了!!? -A-+

----------


## 銀月貓

阿柴阿雞生日快樂阿柴雞

----------


## 路卡爾

柴雞雞生日快樂~~
禮物就是...
柴雞全餐!?
拿壽星當料理= =+

----------


## 歐卡斯‧SE

> 如題XDDDD"
> 
> 生日快樂哦~


謝謝夜月桑~^w^/



> 生日快樂~~
> 
> 蛋糕砸呀~~~
> 
> 
> 〈說不定買個大一點的蛋糕就埋住了？→因為是"柴雞"嘛~XDDDDD〉


*3*(對大蛋糕噴口水(污染1000%




> 歐卡卡生日快樂\˙u˙/~


謝謝~~~>w</




> 生日快樂啦(丟蛋糕!!!ˋˇˊ)/


(咬走!!)




> 生日快樂!!
> (蛋糕炮彈~)


(反蛋糕砲彈發射!!(啥))




> 生日快樂!!!
> 又老了一歲喔...XD
> 等雞長肥一點 就可以叫阿修處理了!!? -A-+


*A*(努力減肥#3#(何很大




> 阿柴阿雞生日快樂阿柴雞


謝謝銀月貓~ˊuˊ/




> 柴雞雞生日快樂~~
> 禮物就是...
> 柴雞全餐!?
> 拿壽星當料理= =+


痾阿.....那誰要吃..*3*\?(這問題不對吧?!

----------


## 逆

(飄入)

雖然認識不深，不過還是敬祝生日快樂!(酒)
來來，廚房這邊有你的生日禮物喔...(邪笑)

(被炸出)

----------


## 柩月

生日快樂喔！！！蛋糕用你的同類..不是不是~用小米做的喔XD

感謝妳回答我之前的電腦問題 ~感些拉

----------


## 小熊

生日快樂喔，蛋糕嗎？用砸的還是用吃的，哪個比較好呢？

----------


## 迪亞狼

趕在12點以前祝賀...(被巴) XD"

祝歐卡斯(柴雞￣▽￣)生日快樂

那...我也買個蛋糕來丟吧XDD~(扔)

----------


## 希

哦哦哦哦哦阿阿阿阿囧!!!!!!!!!

為啥每次咱都是最慢發現這裡的orz (自切

阿柴生日快樂ˊ3ˊ (偷親

----------


## 肅霜

柴鷄生日快樂～′  ▽`
在新的一年也要努力鍛煉肌(鶏?)肉喔～

----------

